# Aikido today vs prewar Aikido.



## Spinedoc (Jan 26, 2016)

This was a great commentary by Aikido research/historian/Sensei Stanley Pranin. Tony Dismukes brought up some of these same points (maybe from a slightly different perspective) as Sensei Pranin.

Must read.

Who changed Aikido after the war and what were their motives? by Stanley Pranin

"As the Founder’s son, he was expected to carry on in his father’s footsteps and manage the course of the development of aikido. In terms of martial ability, he was inexperienced and his temperment such that he rejected a rigorous training model in favor of gentler forms of practice that more closely resembled a cardiovascular exercise system."


----------



## Spinedoc (Jan 26, 2016)

If you read this, you will understand why I am partial to the Iwama style of Aikido.


----------



## mdavidg (Jan 28, 2016)

Me too Spinedoc. If I could find a school that focused on Iwama style I might consider investigating it but all of the schools I have found are 3 to 4 hours away.


----------



## Chris Li (Jan 30, 2016)

There are some similar arguments made in this article by Mark Murray.

The tricky part about Iwama (and one that Stan doesn't often mention) is that Saito changed things too. Certainly, it was his goal to preserve the outer form of what he saw Ueshiba do, but he got there by changing some of the methodology. The reason why this is problematic is that the Founder never, ever, stressed that the form of the kata was important - much the opposite, in fact.

Best,

Chris


----------



## mdavidg (May 29, 2016)

I'm curious to ask. How long as Stanley Pranin studied Iwama Ryu? I know he's the guy responsible for Aikido Journal and a lifelong Aikido student but what I don't know is how long he has studied Iwama Ryu? I ask because he's in LV and that's where I'm going to be. I plan on studying with Lohan or Ohana Kenpo but I've always felt a slight pull towards Aikido. However, I am turned off by the flashy tosses that most people demonstrate that do not seem real to me. I haven't contacted Stanley yet but I know he teaches classes a few times a week.


----------



## punisher73 (May 29, 2016)

In total Pranin Sensei has studied Aikido for over 50 years.  He has personally interviewed every major Aikido person, except for Ueshiba himself.  If you have the chance to study with him, I would strongly suggest it if you want Aikido.


----------



## mdavidg (May 29, 2016)

Thanks. And his schedule might even work for me and my family since I want to study another martial art.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 30, 2016)

The Iwama Aikido Conundrum,” by Stanley Pranin


----------

